# BBQ Pulled Chicken Empanadas



## Robert (Aug 20, 2011)

Who doesn't love BBQ pulled chicken? Especially if its rolled in dough and fried?


----------



## coreyc (Aug 20, 2011)

Man that look's good did you save me some ??[/align]


----------



## dmmj (Aug 20, 2011)

Be careful you may hear me knocking on your door soon.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2011)

Count me in, I will take ten or so, lol. Looks great!


----------



## Robert (Aug 20, 2011)

All are welcome. Somebody just needs to bring dessert!


----------



## coreyc (Aug 20, 2011)

Chow fest at Rob's house BBQ chicken style  I'm in for desser


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 20, 2011)

I set an all time record and ate 4!! They are filling!!


----------



## Robert (Aug 20, 2011)

Based on the food coma that I am now entering, I wish I had only eaten four! Aldabraman has it right, 10 is the magic number!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 20, 2011)

4? I am only getting started at 4.


----------



## coreyc (Aug 20, 2011)

Robert said:


> Based on the food coma that I am now entering, I wish I had only eaten four! Aldabraman has it right, 10 is the magic number!



I hope you saved room for dessert I'm on my way


----------



## Robert (Aug 20, 2011)

I made 35. I doubt they will last until mid day tomorrow. 



coreyc said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Based on the food coma that I am now entering, I wish I had only eaten four! Aldabraman has it right, 10 is the magic number!
> ...



I've always got room for dessert.


----------



## Robert (Aug 21, 2011)

Mmmmmm....... Gotta love the next day leftovers!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 21, 2011)

Those look amazing!!! *drool*


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 21, 2011)

Look very tasty....


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 21, 2011)

Okay, if you make me drool, then you have to tell me how to make them. Details for the cooking challenged.


----------

